# Did suicide squats today!



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

we call them that around here anyway laying on my back basically doing straight up legpress with the smith machine, people looked at me like i was crazy lol  but hey damn i love it! Anyone do this on a regular basis ? Cause iv just started doing em every leg session!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> we call them that around here anyway laying on my back basically doing straight up legpress with the smith machine, people looked at me like i was crazy lol  but hey damn i love it! Anyone do this on a regular basis ? Cause iv just started doing em every leg session!


take it you have good hip flexibility then knees in your armpits flat back, or do you just do halves....... :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Nah mate i get my knees as close to my chest as i can going down  And i always have a spotter


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Seems a bit daft lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Seems a bit daft lol


Nah mate its amazing and the pump you get is awesome due to a very concentrated isolation of your quads. Atleast thats how it works for me so its not that daft mate


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've saw these go wrong in the gym twice so I decided to stick with back squats n front squats what do the other over the others?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

thats why you have a spotter or even 2 spotters to put their hands around the bar and pull if they see it going wrong mate


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Awesome! The people in my fitness gym think I'm mad but I stand up and my legs are bright red and pumped haha

A great substitute for front squats if your missing a squat rack I find!

TBH, they are quite safe if you use a spotter to stop bar rolling and use safety clips so weight can't actually hit you!


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

A 20 rep set followed by partials does the trick I find! :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

andymc88 said:


> I've saw these go wrong in the gym twice so I decided to stick with back squats n front squats what do the other over the others?


smith machine bars dont go all way to floor tho with the brackets on the side??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Reps if u do it freeweight


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I do 5 sets with a 10 to 15 reps range my self  Did very light ones today 100kg, as i already did 6 sets of heavy squats before hand.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Need2Grow said:


> A 20 rep set followed by partials does the trick I find! :lol:


those 20 rep rest pause squats sound like killers lol not for me tho, pick a weight you can do 10reps max with then dont get off the bar till you have done 20reps :surrender:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

straughany10 said:


> Would these not just be the same as using a leg press machine? Genuine question


yeah we have a leg press in a incline position but we don`t have one going straight up so i use the smith machine.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Next you could try using the leg press for shoulder presses


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Next you could try using the leg press for shoulder presses


All iv done differently on the leg press is doing one legged presses that works great 2


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

plenty do them like :thumbup1:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I bet you do your benching on a bosu ball aswell :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i put my feet more together almost in the middle of the bar i feel i get more isolation that way Stone14


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

MutantX said:


> I bet you do your benching on a bosu ball aswell :lol:


or shoulder press while on running machine


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

If i always do what iv always have done i will stop progressing


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Ive seen a few people doing them in videos and thought they would probably work pretty well. Nothing wrong with a bit of experimentation. :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

H22civic said:


> Ive seen a few people doing them in videos and thought they would probably work pretty well. Nothing wrong with a bit of experimentation. :thumbup1:


exactly mate exactly just look at Kai Green he has some pretty weird ways of training but it works and works well!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> If i always do what iv always have done i will stop progressing


Or you could just add weight lol

Nah fvck that silly idea, you could put a heavy dumbell between your feet and do handstand presses!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Or you could just add weight lol
> 
> Nah fvck that silly idea, you could put a heavy dumbell between your feet and do handstand presses!


What ever dude im progressing i love doing my legs that way thats all that matters really .


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> exactly mate exactly just look at Kai Green he has some pretty weird ways of training but it works and works well!


Everybody looks at me like im retarded when im doing reverse hack squats but they work well for me so i couldnt give two sh1ts.:cool:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

H22civic said:


> Everybody looks at me like im retarded when im doing reverse hack squats but they work well for me so i couldnt give two sh1ts.:cool:


yeah its all about doing what works best for you


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks dangerous, but all credit to you for experimenting....what are the benefits of suicide squats?

this machine seems ok...maybe safer?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> What ever dude im progressing i love doing my legs that way thats all that matters really .


Put your hand bag down I was only messing


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Looks dangerous, but all credit to you for experimenting....what are the benefits of suicide squats?
> 
> well for me it works and like i said i feel i can isolate my quads more, taking my core back/&abs out of the game and concentrate only on my quads.And im a isolation training nutter so i just love this kind of movement


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MutantX said:


> Put your hand bag down I was only messing


I love my handbags and their not called handbags its a satchel ! :lol:


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

what a complete tool you would look doing that

if i seen you doing that in my gym i would just think you was an idiot

and also an attention seeker


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Crazy bastard


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

David2012 said:


> what a complete tool you would look doing that
> 
> if i seen you doing that in my gym i would just think you was an idiot
> 
> and also an attention seeker


Why? Its a good movement for me to do i love doing it so what if you think that why should i care? It works and its a great for isolation so why not? Call me a tool call me a attention seeker idk i don`t really care what you think


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

David2012 said:


> what a complete tool you would look doing that
> 
> if i seen you doing that in my gym i would just think you was an idiot
> 
> and also an attention seeker


Meanwhile he'd be getting in a great workout and you'd be worrying too much about what other people are doing rather than minding your own business.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

H22civic said:


> Meanwhile he'd be getting in a great workout and you'd be worrying too much about what other people are doing rather than minding your own business.


no

but when someone does something stupid you take notice

if that happened in my gym everyone would be looking thinking what a bellend

fact


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

David2012 said:


> no
> 
> but when someone does something stupid you take notice
> 
> ...


You know that arnold did the very same right? Only difference was it was a small plate to put your feet on with the weights right on top of you basically the very same movement. So call it stupid if you want but it works & alot of people do them idk what kinda sissy gym you spawned from but, around here we do what ever it takes to grow and see results how ever stupid it may look.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

doesnt matter who done them

mike tyson raped people, must be cool to do right ?

end of the day you look an idiot doing it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

David2012 said:


> doesnt matter who done them
> 
> mike tyson raped people, must be cool to do right ?
> 
> end of the day you look an idiot doing it


WTF is your problem? Do you come on here just to bully and talk sh!t to people? I think its a great movement & if you think it looks stupid well then thats your problem mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Why not just use smith for squats up the right way and 45 deg leg press?

I am thinking you have normal muscles here? :whistling:


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> WTF is your problem? Do you come on here just to bully and talk sh!t to people? I think its a great movement & if you think it looks stupid well then thats your problem mate.


i have no problem, you have the problem if you feel "bullied"

i just gave my opinion that it is a stupid looking exercise

sorry i didnt read the sign saying only positive encouragement about my suicide squats allowed

it looks stupid, get over it

i might make a poll to prove it to you


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Why not just use smith for squats up the right way and 45 deg leg press?
> 
> I am thinking you have normal muscles here? :whistling:


Needed a change in my routine and i actually do normal squats before doing suicide squats, then i proceed to do leg presses on the incline leg press idk how many deg the leg press is but, it certainly does not give me the same kinda isolation the suicides sq does.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

But what if you were proved wrong David?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

David2012 said:


> i have no problem, you have the problem if you feel "bullied"
> 
> i just gave my opinion that it is a stupid looking exercise
> 
> ...


Either way your acting like a total @ss i do em they work finished , no i do not feel bullied but if being rude is the only way you can differ your opinion then i feel offended by that yeah. Now acting like a rude and obnoxious person im certain you feel like the man don`t you?


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

god, you cry baby

im not being rude if i was being rude i would say

you little b*tch stop crying, you should stop doing those squats could be dangerous with no backbone, ever tried suicide bridge jumps ? theyre good for legs i hear. They attract quite a crowd aswel so will fit into your attention seeking persona

that would of been rude

all i said at the start was you would look an idiot doing them, and i seriously seriously doubt they hit any muscle that you couldnt hit doing normal exercises so why would you want to take up the smith machine and balance the bar on your feet and try and squat it. Its dangerous pointless and stupid


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Needed a change in my routine and i actually do normal squats before doing suicide squats, then i proceed to do leg presses on the incline leg press idk how many deg the leg press is but, it certainly does not give me the same kinda isolation the suicides sq does.


Have you tried toes in/out

legs forward and back buddy?

on smith and press?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Bro, I AM A FVCKING GENIUS!

Get ready for it...

1 LEGGED SUICIDE SQUATS!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

David2012 said:


> god, you cry baby
> 
> im not being rude if i was being rude i would say
> 
> ...


Oh well then i guess i will keep doing them & YOU will keep moaning on about how stupid they are, but i see your point about not being rude though cause your not only rude & obnoxious your also narrow minded 2 i see. But never mind you keep doing yours and i will be doing mine way of the world.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Have you tried toes in/out
> 
> legs forward and back buddy?
> 
> on smith and press?


I might try em im always looking for changes to my routines & i try them out happily.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

ill be up all night raging about this

wont sleep a wink

tbh i dont care if you do them or not. You made a topic on a forum. Dont moan when someone makes a negative comment about something, especially when its stupid anyway

people will probably back you up now because you said you feel "bullied" which i hope you dont. But deep down i bet 80% of this forum thinks they are stupid dangerous and can hit the exact same muscles is a nice safe effective way that is the reason you dont see people doing them


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

MutantX said:


> Bro, I AM A FVCKING GENIUS!
> 
> Get ready for it...
> 
> 1 LEGGED SUICIDE SQUATS!


hahaha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I might try em im always looking for changes to my routines & i try them out happily.


That is a great attitude,spice and change of routine/learning:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

David2012 said:


> ill be up all night raging about this
> 
> wont sleep a wink
> 
> ...


Safe to say point is made fella!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Old school excercise, was big in the 70's I believe


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

David2012 said:


> hahaha


What's so funny? These can be implemented perfectly into the 360 degree training program!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

David2012 said:


> ill be up all night raging about this
> 
> wont sleep a wink
> 
> ...


Well anyway i love doing em so idk rage on by all means.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

hendrix said:


> Old school excercise, was big in the 70's I believe


Yeah and they work they work for me and thats all i care about really


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good alternative if you don't have a leg press machine in your gym, seen Zack Khan do the in one of his blogs but he had two spotters, on your they could be dangerous. Never done them though so just guessing.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Good alternative if you don't have a leg press machine in your gym, seen Zack Khan do the in one of his blogs but he had two spotters, on your they could be dangerous. Never done them though so just guessing.


I always have a spotter as well & 2 spotters if i go really heavy.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Good alternative if you don't have a leg press machine in your gym, seen Zack Khan do the in one of his blogs but he had two spotters, on your they could be dangerous. Never done them though so just guessing.


Was wondering where I had seen them being done recently! I wonder does everyone in big Zacks gym think hes a cvnt for doing them too? :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

H22civic said:


> Was wondering where I had seen them being done recently! I wonder does everyone in big Zacks gym think hes a cvnt for doing them too? :lol:


Im surprised Zack done them as well considering he blew both knee caps and has come back from injury....id be treading on eggs shells if it were me if it came to leg workouts :tongue:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I've seen it done on the net but looks tough as in the bar could slip off of your footing etc...


----------

